# my new zoo med vivariums



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

my 12x12x12 zoo med
















my frogs


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

my other zoo med 12x12x18 with 5 bumble bee darts


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Pretty nice vivs mate.

Particularly like the Leuc tank.

You do know they are going to need alot bigger tank in a couple of months dont you?

Goodluck

Richie


----------



## SunSchein89 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lookin good. Is that piece the water is running off of premade, or did you make that?


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

both tanks I found some driftwood with a whole at the top perfect to make a waterfall with


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 5 bumble bee darts in my 12x12x18 will i have to make a bigger one soon? it will give me an excuse to build a bigger one but is that too many in one tank?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Both tanks are too small for what you have. If those are Cits, they're probably one of the largest Tincs and you have them in the samllest viv. A 12x12x18 is too small for two Leucs let alone 3


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

oh i am a newbie but I guess have to make plans for a bigger zoo med 
\I have 2 tincs in the 12x12x12 and 5 bumble bee darts in the 12x12x18


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Leucs are a good group frog, but even at that 5 in a 12x12x18 is a tad overkill.

Going by the pics they do look pretty young still so you have a little more time to get a bigger tank together.

When they are full grown, the tank you are housing 5 Leucs in just now, wouldn't even be anywhere near enough space for one in my opinion, but as I say that is my opinion.

As stated before, the tincs are one of the biggest dart frogs around, so 12x12x12 will need to be upgraded soon also.

You've gone for 2 very terrestrial species, who need a good amount of floor space in the tank, so go ahead and give them more of it and I'm sure you will have some very happy frogs.

Dont take any of this as an attack or anything, I can see how some of my post could be seen as that, but its only some friendly advice.

Going for bigger tanks will also give yourself more room to show off your apparent viv building skills.

Good luck

Richie


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

the cits will be fine in a 20G for life. I've never kept leucs but I would think a 40 gallon breeder would be the very least for five.. and even that seems a bit on the small side to me. you'll probably end up needing those zoo meds for baby frogs at some point though, so at least it's not a wash.

think of it as this... right now, they're five puppies in a 12 foot by 12 foot enclosure... not really a problem for now. once dominance and breeding issues start, major problems.

That being said, you have very nice taste in the style of your viv decorating


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I started making terrariums couple months ago and it evolved into vivariums. I was getting sick of making environments with nothing to look at but here are some of my terri's


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Love the vivs! I think that turtle might out grow that vase eventually though...


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey man,

Check it out... You will always hear this "The bigger the better"... and i am not going to disagree... its true... BUT!!!

Looking at it in a average person's perspective. A HUGE 50 gallon for 5 frogs. Is a reasonable size tank 10 gallons per frog. 5 gallons per frog is recommended. and when i say per frog... that a full grown frog.

Dude if you got the extra cash. I would pick up 2 18" x 18" x 24" and split your group up in to 2 and use your KICK @$$ viv skills (nice viv's BTW i would love to see you make some dart viv's out of 2 18"X18"X24" zoo meds or exo's) To build some good viv's for the long haul.

Its not a waste tho!!! you small viv you just made... would be a PERFECT grow out viv for all the little baby frogs your going to have hopping around in about 9 to 15 months!!! (i am guessing your leuc's are 3 months old now judging on your pictures...)





Nice Leuc's... I love looking and juvenile and young sub adults Leuc's... they look really nice compaired to the older one's.... Just like Puppies and Kittens i think...



Lets say they are 3 months old right now... I would say you got 3 months to get 2 new Terrariums... because thats going to be some serious over crowding soon...

Not trying to attack or tell you what to do tho... just some advise... i would have to see some dead stressed frogs...




....Also, If you follow our advise... you will be IN OUR DEBT... And OUR PAYMENT will require you to post pictures of your new fully built Viv's OR WE WILL HOLD YOU, YOUR FROGS, AND YOU VIV's AT RANSOM.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

i will make plans to make a bigger one now i think I will do 36x18x18 exo terra or zoo med 18x18x24 
I think i like the zoo meds better just because they have one big door on the front rather than 2 just looks better like a frame to a picture but its gonna take some planning and time.
have to find the right plants a really nice drift wood 
i dont like to use the foam back grounds so i think i will use bark back and hills and plant foilage to fill up the tank
i will probably buy my supplies next month at the reptile super show in los angeles


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

the 36 X 18 X 18 may just be able to hold all 5... If it is at least 5 gallons per frog... hmmm i wonder how many gallons that tank is... hmmm

I do like the zoo meds better to for the same reason you stated... and that they are cheaper, but the 2 issues i have with zoo med is that the latch that holds the door breaks easy (so be careful with it and it should be fine...) and that the largest one they make is the 18 X 18 X 24... if they made bigger ones i would be all over the zoo med terrariums...


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

YouTube - My dart frogs eating
Check out my darts eating


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Nice viv! I love all that moss and the waterfall is really nice too. Whats in the tank next to it?


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

ITs a Ada 90p plant tank that I am trying to get rid of


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I guess they are aquatic plants since they're underwater?


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

my zoo med in the beginning with no plants 

i like it better like the beginning but I needed some foilage and had to cover the back of the wood 

























my ada aquatic tank


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful planted tank! I love that moss in the new viv...


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

bought some new plants today at home depot but didnt realize they were so big now i think it looks too big in my viv.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

before how it looked


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

I bet they enjoy all the palnt tho...


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

i think the leucs like the new plants more hiding places for them


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

I noticed this too with mine. When I first built my viv. It was not planted very heavily at all. So I had a few idea's in my head what I really wanted my viv too look like.

So I put my leuc's in a temporary tank. Reconstructed my viv and it is now what I heavily planted. Now I see my Leuc's ALL THE TIME!!! just hoping around from one brom to the other and just all over the place... I believe they feel more secure now so they dont mind being more visiable now.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the new version. I definitely think the frogs will appreciate the extra hiding places. That brom looks like an awesome place for a tadpole or two to grow up.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking into a 36x18x24 exo terra with stand and exo terra dual canopy light set up.
How many frogs do you think I can put in there?
Going to transfer my 5 luecs in there.
I am afraid feeding might be difficult in such a big tank


----------



## lking31646 (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the simplicity of your tanks. Can you provide some details on how you built the substrate (expanded clay, false bottom, etc. ), and how you keep the substrate from getting saturated, since you have the waterfall in the middle of the tank. Thanks for any info...Lee


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Minichilired said:


> Looking into a 36x18x24 exo terra with stand and exo terra dual canopy light set up.
> How many frogs do you think I can put in there?
> Going to transfer my 5 luecs in there.
> I am afraid feeding might be difficult in such a big tank


We have 5 in that exact tank. Feeding is not an issue at all. They're a very active frog and will hunt down the food no problem.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I use hydro balls and a layer of husk then soil.
For the part with the waterfall I put rocks around that area so it won't saturate the soil


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Picked up my 36x18x18 from lll reptile yesterday 
Can't wait to start but it will be a long process 
Going for a lush background with a nice moss foreground


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

My luecs are getting big gotta move them soon
Wondering if I can mix my five luecs with 3 tincs in my new tank


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

In a way that sort of defeats the purpose of getting them a bigger tank.

I mean, you were getting them all bigger tanks to give them more space per frog.

But now you are going to put them all into the one bigger tank, which is putting you right back to square 1 in my opinion.

5 Leucs in a tank that size is again, in my opinion just enough space, anymore would be seriously pushing it.

Stick with the Leucs in there, and get the Tincs another roughly the same size.

I say the same size, because although there are less of them, they are known for their aggressiveness.

Good luck 

Richie


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I was just thinking of putting them together because I wanted to focus on one tank but I can house the tincs by themselves but can't wait to start


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Funny I feed my luecs everyday around 9 at night and everytime I come home 
They are all waiting for me at the feeding area
Really cool


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

my new viv


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Minichilired said:


> Funny I feed my luecs everyday around 9 at night and everytime I come home
> They are all waiting for me at the feeding area
> Really cool


Are guys do the same thing. No problems feeding. lol

The tank looks great and they'll be very happy with all the room.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Added some mini neos and it has grown in alittle but wish the moss wall would start to grow


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

cool tank!!! are the tincs with the leucs??? you will be seperating them ASAP right?


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> cool tank!!! are the tincs with the leucs??? you will be seperating them ASAP right?


I hope he does.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope I can get my Zoomed to looking as good as yours do. I have a 12x12x18 to hopefully put thumbnails in


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

couple questions?

What kind of lighting are you using on all the tanks? How are the temps?

Are you using the screen lids or ??? How's the humidity?


If you're getting decent water on the wall the moss should grow. Try putting some live moss on it. If the background is soft enough you can use tooth picks to secure it to the wall untill it's grown in.

Good lookin


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Your tanks are very attractive but because you worry so much about lush moss everywhere you are neglecting leaf litter. A moss lawn may be very visually appealing but the leaf litter would be better overall. 

Leaf litter:
Provides the home for micro fauna
Safety and refuge for the frogs
More natrual substrate 

Just some food for thought


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

still looking for a solution for the screen top but for now I sealed the top with tape and the temp is 75 and humidity is 80 
I have a fan that I turn on once everyday for an hour or two and a fogger 
I use the 36 inch exo terra fixture with 4 26 w bulbs 
I am thinking of getting a fixture for a t5 bulb also


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Put together one tank and bought one from member redhead 
Separating luecs from the tincs before there is drama


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I finally separated all my tincs out of my Luec tank 
Started a frog room in my garage 
I have three tanks so far in there a 10 with two patricias
A 20 tall with 2 citronellas and 2 olie maries tincs juvies
A 30 tall with 5 yellow back tincs juvies
I also have 5 luecs in a 50 and I am happy to say a male has started calling


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry for the bad pics I will post better ones tomorrow
Hard to take pics with Iphone


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I added a new viv today I got from a member at the Pasadena herp show


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Some pics I took when it was feeding time


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice tanks wish I could get my moss to look that great! Mine dies within weeks.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I would definitely recommend separating the cits and olemaries if you haven't already.. great looking vivs though! 

leaf litter would be good too (even small patches tucked out of the way are better than nothing, it'll give springtails some sanctuary to establish themselves), especially if your frogs start breeding and hatch out froglets.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I officially seperated all frogs weeks ago 
I have a total of five tanks now but I am getting concerned about the temps in the garage which are around 60 I am thinking of getting pad heaters for each tank


----------



## EcoStream09 (Dec 19, 2009)

hey man,
what kind of moss is that you have in the bottoms of the vivs?


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Just some moss I picked at my parents house I think it's moss from Hawaii
It does really well in my vivs


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

My juvie yellowbacks feeding








My olie's having a stroll I love the markings on these tincs


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

New female Patricia I got at the scads meet so nice but beating up my other patricia 
I had to separate them


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Made some little terris for some friends at work


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

My Three tads 
Got them from evo but only three survived out of six
Can't wait for the next step


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

My new pair of powders
Sorry for the bad pics try and get better pic later


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i really like those powders


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice powderblues, what tads are those? ..good luck


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Alanis tinc tads should be coming out of the eggs any day now
My first tads so excited


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Took out my moss fern and put a moss floor because the luecs never seemed to like the moss fern 








































Love this moss growing on the wood


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

You really need some leaf litter... Leaf little is all around better. Gives the frogs more hiding spots, and give bugs a chance to populate good for extra food.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Belly shot of my Luec
















Nice belly shot of my powder


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

My cits I think I have a male and a female but not sure but one does not have much arc in the the back with big toe pads and the the other has smaller toe pads with arch in the back


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are both pics of the male can't get a pic Of the cit I think is female


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Bought a new rack at target today
















Also setup a 20 g long 
















My 30 with a pair of patricias


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

these are very nice but, like said before, the Tinctorius will all have to be in separate 30-40 gallon tanks. You can simply buy the least expensive Aqueon brand tanks. Us reefers have to use top opening tanks and it's really not all that bad, you won't even have to get your hand wet with darts! Very Very nice Leucomela tank!


----------

